# Just an FYI for a place to get Halloween stuff



## HauntedWyo

Don't know if anyone has brought this up before, but I decided to check out the online sales site called LetGo.com. I did a search for Halloween and a bunch of props, costumes, and decor came up. A lot looked they were going for some decent prices. Just thought I'd throw that out there as a place to maybe find some good deals on Halloween stuff, or maybe even to buy things that can be used to make stuff with.


----------

